# wifi gets disconected ocassionaly - rt73 ralink edimax usb

## e3k

i figured out that its because the whole device is disconected from usb. but have no idea what to do. see /var/log/messages:

```

Mar  6 17:59:05 localhost kernel: Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 62517390 ns)

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: usb 1-4: USB disconnect, address 4

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x3040 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x3040 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x3028 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x3064 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x0c failed for offset 0x0000 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x0a failed for offset 0x0000 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x0a failed for offset 0x0000 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x0a failed for offset 0x0000 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x0a failed for offset 0x0000 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: wlan0: deauthenticating by local choice (reason=3)

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x040c with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x040c with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x0400 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x0400 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x0404 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x0404 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x0408 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x0408 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x040c with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x040c with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x0400 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x0400 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x0404 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x0404 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x0408 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x0408 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x0410 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x0410 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x0400 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x0400 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x0404 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x0404 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x0408 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x0408 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x0410 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x0410 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x0400 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x0400 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x0404 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x0404 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x0408 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x0408 with error -19.

Mar  6 17:59:18 localhost dhcpcd[8191]: wlan0: carrier_status: No such device

Mar  6 17:59:19 localhost kernel: usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

Mar  6 17:59:20 localhost kernel: usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Mar  6 17:59:20 localhost kernel: phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel'

Mar  6 17:59:20 localhost kernel: Registered led device: rt73usb-phy1::radio

Mar  6 17:59:20 localhost kernel: Registered led device: rt73usb-phy1::assoc

Mar  6 17:59:20 localhost kernel: Registered led device: rt73usb-phy1::quality

Mar  6 17:59:21 localhost dhcpcd[8489]: wlan0: dhcpcd not running

Mar  6 17:59:21 localhost kernel: rt73usb 1-4:1.0: firmware: requesting rt73.bin

Mar  6 17:59:21 localhost kernel: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

```

----------

## e3k

well this issue is caused by my mobile phone. if i stay away from the network card with it it does not happen. now the question is if a device should be able to recover from microwave interferences?

----------

